
WordPress The Latest Tech Company To Come Out Strongly Against SOPA/PIPA - minecraftman
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20120110/17470317370/wordpress-latest-tech-company-to-come-out-strongly-against-sopapipa.shtml
======
np1782
Why haven't tech companies started lobbying? Don't companies such as Google,
Facebook, Apple, Microsoft,Amazon generate cumulatively more profit than any
other industry in the US?

Why not just overpower, the SOPA lobbyist in Washington? Couldn't they also
just buy one of these movie studios and take them out. Allot of these
companies are sitting on a ton of cash.

I am generally curious as to why tech companies have not done this.

~~~
VMG
The SOPA supporters are just bigger

<http://venturebeat.com/2011/12/19/sopa-lobbying/>

~~~
np1782
For once it would be awesome if a few tech companies pulled their funds and
bought a company like comcast. Or even tried to make a bid for viacom. You
don't need to buy them all but, it would wake up allot of other companies.

However,I feel the homegrown voice your opinion to the SOPA companies and
politicians is great too. Allot of SOPA supporters have abandoned their
support because of it.

But,I feel tech companies should really flex their muscle for once.

------
mkr-hn
Is this the position of the WordPress community, the WordPress Foundation, or
Automattic?

~~~
wyck
It is quite confusing since the .org devs are employees of Automattic, the
Anti SOPA blog post is on wordpress.org ( by Jane Wells) YET the main
register/referrer for wordpress.com is godaddy.

So you have .org with an anti-godaddy link and .com with a pro godaddy link...

ps. I understand godaddy eventually caved into a press release..but comon.

~~~
nacin
Some core developers, including me, as well as the vast majority of core
contributors, are not employees of Automattic.

To reply to your PS: Something tells me that if WordPress.com uses GoDaddy,
they have a bit of leverage there.

------
nextparadigms
I feel that whoever is going to present this list of companies coming out
against SOPA, should also talk a little about what each of them represents.
Just saying something like "Wordpress" or "Reddit" at the Congressional
hearing, probably means nothing to most politicians there.

~~~
secretwhistle
That's very true. It makes you wonder what internet entity (other than
designated supervillain/punching bag Google) these politicians are aware of?

"It says here that Wordpress hosts 70 million blogs worldwide, which I find
hard to believe. If Wordpress is this big, I'd have heard of it. And this
Reddit? It's what... some sort of alien game thing?"

So quick to legislate something they profoundly (and proudly) misunderstand.

------
westi
s/Tech Company/Open Source Project/

------
hopeless
I'm surprised it took Wordpress so long, as I imagine they would/will suffer
dearly under SOPA

